# Pastrami...Shelf life?



## pne123 (Mar 14, 2008)

I smoked corned beef last weekend and made pastrami.  I am thinking since it is brined and smoked it should last in the refridgerator for at least 2weeks.  This sound right to you?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

i make enuff.........i put some in the fridge......and the vacu seal the rest and put in freezer...............

is the brine a cure?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

in 52 years I have never had pastrami-but I would think 2 weeks in fridge is fine and as WD says vac pak and is good for a year or better.


----------



## pne123 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am taking some to grandma this weekend which will put it at one week old.  i do not want to give her food poisoning if it takes her a week to eat it.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 14, 2008)

I vac pac and freeze anything i am not going to eat on the day of the smoke.  Call me crazy but its easy to just drop the bag in some boiling water to thaw.  I am sure you will be fine keeping it in the fridge, but I cant speak from experience.  You will know if it spoils...the nose knows!!!


----------

